# AutoPulse CPR Machine in the Field



## MMiz (Nov 14, 2004)

*Taking advantage of every second*

"Typically, in our area, there's only one paramedic on the scene who's providing the advanced life support skills."

With this device, the AutoPulse Resuscitation System, Wilton paramedics will now have some backup. Though they only get about 15 heart attack calls each year, when they do, this machine will perform CPR for a paramedic, freeing him up to think about the next step.

[Read More!]
[See the EMTLife.com Discussion on the Product]


----------



## Jon (Dec 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MMiz_@Nov 14 2004, 12:25 PM
> * Taking advantage of every second
> 
> "Typically, in our area, there's only one paramedic on the scene who's providing the advanced life support skills."
> ...


 There is a service out my way that has one or two - I don't think they've used them yet, but a few medics I know sometimes seem more disapointed then usual a few months ago (2 weeks after they got it) when there was a SOB that, from the MDT text, sounded like it might be an arrest when we got there.

He seemed more pissed than usual to find the patient CAOx4 and in "a little" distress

later, at the ED he said he was hoping to get to use the new toy.

Its neat, but does it work better than perfect CPR? How much better? How does it compare to a Thumper?

Oh, and who should carry the 15g unit??? - BLS or ALS in a tiered System?????



Jon


----------

